# Mid-West GRF get-together?!



## Lexie's Mom

Great idea. I'm involved on another forum for rottweilers. We have a annual "rott-stock" in the different regions of the U.S. and we have donations from our members etc. All proceeds go to Rottweiler Rescue. Just another idea there. 

I'd love to meet other fellow Golden Owner in my area as well. I'll be keeping up on this thread to see where it goes. I did start a thread a few months back toying with this same idea but didn't get anywhere with it. 

Good luck


----------



## marshab1

I'd be interested to try and meet up even if it was something as big and planned as what you mentioned. Of course that could be because I'm in SE Michigan just a short drive away.


----------



## FranH

Count us in.......we have a summer home just south of Coldwater and are there May-October.


----------



## monomer

Well, that's now three members/families (including me, of course) and Lexie's Mom is showing interest. I was thinking it might take at least 10 people/family groups to make it a feasible 2 or 3 day thing.

The reason I've suggested to have it over multiple days is that I don't think we really have enough members in close proximity to any one location to make it a true GRForum event... and I know if we (the wife and Sidney) have to travel quite a ways to reach some distant location, I would like to spend several days there seeing the sights. I find its nice when visiting some place new to have focal point and then one/some of the 'natives' to give suggestions on things to do and places to see in the area... and an event like this could serve such a purpose. I'm envisioning each of those days as just 3 or 4 hours of getting together, doing some fun things and getting to know each other and the dogs... after that we would call it a day and then wander off to do 'touristy stuff' on our own. For instance, I'd really like to see Toronto but don't really know where to go and what to see... if the GRF meetup would be there, we'd probably rent a room (dog friendly) for 5 days and call it a vacation (though camping for us is not out of the question). The way I see it is... we would have a social activity with Sidney for a few hours, while I get some 'pointers' from the local 'natives' on what else there is to see and do (especially stuff off the 'beaten path')... then later the wife, Sidney, and I would go off to do those tourist type things. It would actually be a family vacation where Sidney can have as much fun and activity as the rest of us. Does anyone else see the logic and fun in doing something like this? Does it sound like something you'd like to do?

If we can get at least 8 more members to 'commit' to such an event then I guess we can start discussing some actual times and places that would work. Otherwise, I could just invite the really local Michiganders to a day at the dogpark in Grand Rapids as my guests after which we could have a nice meal somewhere... I know several places where the only thing they serve is GOOD FOOD.


----------



## monomer

This was a duplicate posting... I can edit it but I can't seem to delete it so I might as well use the space...

Hey, Lexie's Mom... on the AVS forum they actually have their get togethers on a cruise ship... imagine that. Of course that forum usually has over 12,000 people online and some of those guys are really $$$$$$...


----------



## monomer

For some reason the last (2 simultaeous) postings didn't bump this thread back up to the top, and since I am trying to draw some attention to it...



BUMP!... Ouch!:doh:


----------



## Baileysmom

My sil lives in Grand Rapids. Depending on the timing, I'd be interested.


----------



## Maggies mom

Depending on the timing, I might be able to get up there... Have to make other arrangements for the other dogs...thinking IM not going to travel with 4..


----------



## Booker

Could be a possibility...I live an hour from Toronto, I'll have to bring it up to hubby.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Oh my...i couldn't imagine. Not sure how Lexie would do either. She HATES cars. I hate having to take her anywhere. I'd need to dope her up LOL


:doh:


----------



## FranH

There are lots of possibilities. Somewhere on or near water would have to be a top priority in my opinion. We have a motorhome, so camping would be ok with us. It would be very cool to reserve an entire resort for a few days.....and let the goldies take over:doh: I don't even want to think about what kind of $$$$ Deposit$$$$ would be needed:uhoh: 

Our art show schedule is pretty hectic, but we do have some available weekends during the summer months.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Ok this is weird. It says that FranH is the last person posted to this thread but i don't see a new post. Booker is the last one. 


Strange.

OMG... it showed up to me as soon as i posted. ok... is it time to go yet!!!??? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom

Lexie's Mom said:


> Ok this is weird. It says that FranH is the last person posted to this thread but i don't see a new post. Booker is the last one.
> 
> 
> Strange.
> 
> OMG... it showed up to me as soon as i posted. ok... is it time to go yet!!!??? LOL


I saw that to......but thought it was just me....


----------



## kra

I would interested, timing would have to be worked out. I could work around that. This sounds fun!


----------



## marshab1

Something to think about if we try to do this in Canada...crossing the border is going to require (or does already) a passport. Dogs have to have a health certificate and a valid shot record.


----------



## monomer

kra said:


> ...This sounds fun!


That's the spirit I hoped for... it WILL be fun!



marshab1 said:


> Something to think about if we try to do this in Canada...crossing the border is going to require (or does already) a passport. Dogs have to have a health certificate and a valid shot record.


Good one... I've not crossed over into Canada in probably 5 years and I'm sure things have changed. Dog health records have always been a requirement but as far as passports? this I'm not sure of. Though both my wife and I have current passports (my wife goes to Germany every year) I don't think most Americans have passports. I'll have to look into the specific documentation requirements to get into Canada I guess... unless someone else knows for sure what they are... anyone know?


I'd like to summarize the count so far:
monomer, marshab1, FranH, Baileysmom, Maggies mom, Booker, kra, Lexie's Mom... I know most of you have tacked on provisos, so provided the circumstances of time and place, etc work out, that's got us up to 8. Another 4 and we might have something.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'd do it in Toronto, and being a frequent border crosser myself, you don't need a passport to cross borders unless you're flying acrossed on an international flight.

If you're driving across you need Valid ID and a Birth Certificate and your dogs health records.

It's better to use a Passport but if you don't have one its not required until I think 2008.

I live an hour and a half away from Toronto.


----------



## marshab1

According to the US passport office, passports do not have to be required until 2008 but they are hoping to implement it sooner. They will give notice if it is moved up. (doesn't say how much notice)


From the US dept of state regarding travel to Canada

Current Requirements for Entry Into Canada

Visas are not required for U.S. citizens entering Canada from the U.S. You will, however, need:

proof of your U.S. citizenship such as your U.S. passport (For information on obtaining a U.S. passport, check with one of the regional passport agencies located throughout the U.S.) or certified copy of your birth certificate issued by the city, county or state in the U.S. where you were born. If you are a naturalized U.S. citizen and do not have a passport, you should travel with your naturalization certificate. A driver’s license, voter’s registration card or Social Security card is NOT valid proof of citizenship. 
photo identification, such as a current, valid driver’s license. 
All U.S. citizens entering Canada from a third country must have a valid passport. Alien permanent residents of the U.S. must present their Alien Registration Card, commonly called a “Green Card.” 

If you are a dual U.S./Canadian citizen you should always present yourself as a Canadian citizen when entering Canada. However, U.S. citizens should use their U.S. passports when entering or leaving the United States. 

Due to international concern over child abduction, single parents, grandparents, or guardians traveling with children often need proof of custody or notarized letters from the other parent authorizing travel. (This is in addition to proof of citizenship as explained above.) Any person under the age of 18 and traveling alone should carry a letter from his/her parent or guardian authorizing the trip. Travelers without such documentation may experience delays at the port of entry. 


DOGS: Current, there is no quarantine for import of pet dogs. If you have several dogs, you may be asked to provide certification that they are your personal pets and not for resale. These conditions apply to temporary visits and in-transit visits.

Dogs may enter Canada if accompanied by a valid rabies vaccination certificate issued, in either English or French, by a licensed veterinarian, which clearly identifies the dogs and shows that they are currently vaccinated against rabies. This certificate should identify the dog, as in breed, color, weight, etc., plus indicate the name of the licensed rabies vaccine used (trade name), serial number and duration of validity (up to 3 years). Please note if a validity date does not appear on the certificate, then it is considered a one-year vaccine. 

There is no waiting period between the time the dog is vaccinated for rabies and the time it is imported into Canada.

If the above requirements are not met, an inspector will order the owner to have the dog vaccinated for rabies within a period of time specified in the order and to provide the vaccination certificate to an inspector, all at the owner's expense. 

* Note: Rabies vaccination or certification is not required if the dogs are less than three (3) months of age.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Oh i just checked this thread again. I was thinking a midwest gathering in say michigan ohio indiana or somewhere like that. Not sure if i'll travel to Canada or not. So put me down as a maybe depending on the location if you don't mind. Alot more of us live in michigan, or Ohio rather than Canda. Don't you think?


----------



## Maggies mom

Ok..I have to agree with Lisa..if its in Canada then I wont be able to swing that..... It will take to long to drive there and cant leave the other dogs that long....


----------



## monomer

Okay, gotcha...

Really all I'm trying to do right now is determine if there is enough real interest in doing something of this nature... so I'm just keeping a general 'head' count then IF and WHEN we get enough people who are interested enough to respond to this thread, I believe we can then discuss in earnest the specifics such as location(s) and dates. AND I fully realize that some people will drop out along the way for various reasons... (remember I teach and I've organized many a field trip... I know how these things go). That's why I keep 'upping' the magic number we need of people who are showing interest, before it would be worthwhile even go on to the next step. This whole 'Canada or U.S.' thing will probably mean we will need about 16 members showing some strong interest before taking it to the next level... which is determining the actual location! Actually there are quite a few on this forum (or were at one time) from near the Toronto area, though so far only two have surfaced to say they like the idea... so in this respect you are right to say most of us are in Mich, Ohio and Missouri... so far! I have this feeling that if enough members get really 'fired up' about doing this thing and then we solidify the location and dates, more people will want to participate as the time gets closer... at least that's been my observation of how human nature works. However if we are too few and argue too much, it will all just fizzle-out.

Keep up the dialog and hopefully over the next week we will finally gain 'critical mass' and begin to get this ball rolling. Thanks to everyone who has been responding to this thread in any fashion at all... it keeps it alive. If we keep this thread alive long enough, it just may suddenly 'catch fire'.


----------



## Brittany

I think it's a great idea! I'd love to come, but I live in Minnesota, and don't have a means to get there (me being 17 and without wheels and all)  I would enjoy looking at pics from it though


----------



## Joe

monomer said:


> ....*For all I know I could be the only real person on this forum and Joe is really a psycho with 1126 personalities and an avatar to go along with each*... now, that's a bizarre thought huh....
> ...and see if there is any interest at all in doing something like a GRF get-together. And I would be open to any locale within say 500-miles, as we do like to travel and see new things and places in the summer. Personally, I would vote to have it in Toronto... but hey, that's just me. Anyone have any ideas or interest along these lines???? anyone???


Ah, man, I laughed so hard, I think I hurt my spleen 
Anyhow... This is one amazing idea and I am pretty sure you can count on me to be there. If it ends up being here in Toronto, I would definitely help out with finding and booking a place to stay for as many people (and Goldens) as needed.
I hope this goes through and it'll really happen, and to me it really doesn't matter where it'll be. 
If there is enough interest me and Vierka would definitely go even if it's not in Canada.
:banana: :woot2: :banana:
Joe


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well I'll definitely go if it's in Ontario  Not sure about the US, that's expensive. lol.

I guess we'll see how things go.


----------



## monomer

Brittany said:


> I think it's a great idea! I'd love to come, but I live in Minnesota, and don't have a means to get there (me being 17 and without wheels and all)...


There's always Greyhound  
just kidding... why not 'bring' your parents?

Well, it seems we've got Joe and Vierka on-board... I feel much better because that actually makes this now an OFFICIAL GOLDEN RETRIEVER FORUM EVENT.

I'm hoping the 'bumping' of this thread will catch a couple of more 'players'... if not, I would still like to do SOMETHING with anyone who wants to meet-up. So if we can't get a mob of GRF members to a multiple day event, maybe a simple little one day of fun will work. Right now I'm leaning toward the dog beach in Muskegon... but I will give it 'til the end of the week before asking for a consensus on location.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well I think its a good idea  Maybe we could hold two events, one for the Americans and one for the Canadians??


----------



## monomer

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well I think its a good idea  Maybe we could hold two events, one for the Americans and one for the Canadians??


Or have the event right on the international bridge... now that would be quite the water retrieve huh?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Now if it was out west in BC/WA state, we could've had it at the Peace Arch park, you can go there and not have to go through customs to cross borders, its a big open park between the two countries 

I wish Ontario/Detroit had something like that.

I'm sure we'll figure something out. Michigan is like a 4 or 5 hour drive from my house I think.


----------



## jeffreyzone

After this first event is held with dazzling success, maybe we can make it a tradition to put on regional events. For example, we could have a Southeastern event in the late fall (or even winter) so that the timing would not interfere with the warmer-month events held across the northern and midwestern regions. This way, we could have members from other regions in attendance.

And after that, we could organize a European event! And an event in Australia! And Brazil! The possibilites are endless.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I think it's definitely something that could work. 

I'd have to talk to my mom about going to the US since she's the one that can legally drive on major highways..lol

I will get my full license eventually but for now I'm stuck to small highways and city streets...


----------



## njb

Maggies mom said:


> Depending on the timing, I might be able to get up there... Have to make other arrangements for the other dogs...thinking IM not going to travel with 4..


Aww---why not? Just rent a school bus :


----------



## Lexie's Mom

GoldenLover84 said:


> I think it's definitely something that could work.
> 
> I'd have to talk to my mom about going to the US since she's the one that can legally drive on major highways..lol
> 
> I will get my full license eventually but for now I'm stuck to small highways and city streets...


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!! how old are you again?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm 22... I know, I'm ashamed of myself...

I just never had a chance to learn. Got my learners, moved out on my own right away, couldn't afford driving lessons, didn't have anyone to teach me or a car to learn on.

I'm taking the course in March though and then hopefully I'll pass the test so I can drive whereever I want.


----------



## Brittany

If you're looking for a neutral place  between Canada and the US, the International Peace Gardens is right on the border between Minnesota and Manitoba  Never mind, I just looked at a map....it'd be a long drive for you guys!


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Well once you're 18 you don't have to take a course, just take a test here in the US


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ah...another reason to wish I was American...lol. 

Here in Ontario you get your learners, then you take a road test for your G2, then another road test for your G, which is your full license.


----------



## FranH

Just bumping this discussion up...

There are lots of new members here.....any new ideas on a great spot for a meetup?

We're in central lower Michigan for the summer.


----------



## HovawartMom

What about meeting in Fl.?
It's nice and sunny.


----------



## monomer

Hey Franny... I was just going to wait a little longer to see how the Ontario thing panned out before 'reviving' this thread. But you got here first so....

Its seems there has been enough interest shown to make having a one day 'celebration' GRF get-together this summer a worthwhile event. If all we get is 8 or 10 members, dogs and their families that would be a fun day.

PLACE: So I'm going to suggest the DOG BEACH at Muskegon, Michigan. If you just 'map quest' (or similar) to Muskegon, MI it should give everyone the approximate distance from their location.

TIME: I would like it to be in summer as that'll mean all the snow will actually be gone by then... whoopie! And after June, because the bugs are less intense and pollen allergies are usually past for most of us anyway... and plus that is when people like to travel and do 'vacationing-like things'. AND since last year's July 4th holiday weekend was insanely crowded at the dog beach... I'm going to suggest we find a date we can all agree upon somewhere in the July 14-21 time frame. My past experience with the dog beach is that its only mildly crowded on 'normal' weekends and really pretty much 'wide open' on the weekdays. To start off the discussion I will pick July 19-20 (I selected two days only because of the possibility of a summer thunderstorm... which does happen occasionally during summer... duh?) and so we can quickly switch off to the other day if necessary.

So, can I get a "Yea!"?
Who is planning on making it? Or if you can't, then why?
I feel this is early enough to make things flexible so we can change whatever is necessary to accommodate the largest number of forum members possible. Also its early enough to put in for time-off at work... for *you* guys not me because I teach!

I'll be first to confirm my attendance... 
Yes, I intend on being there! We WILL all have fun, even if its just me, the wife and Sidney. Anyone else care to join us?


----------



## Kirby'sMom

We could go if it was in WI, MI, IL. Ontario is just too far for a weekend.


----------



## monomer

Kirby'sMom said:


> We could go if it was in WI, MI, IL. Ontario is just too far for a weekend.


You're in luck!!!! *It IS in Michigan!*... the Dog Beach at Muskegon!... home of the Summer Celebration! Just a short fun-filled ferry ride across Lake Michigan for you! July 19-20 (so far...)... The only real question now is... Can you guys definitely be there?


----------



## Kirby'sMom

We're suppose to be in Rhode Island that week and weekend, for my company's convention. If we don't go there, we could be, but won't know for sure for awhile. Depends how my business goes between now and then!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I've just seen this thread for the first time... but my husband and I would definitely be interested. Looks to be only 3 hours from us, and we're looking for something just like this... a full day event... since we'd be coming across the border. Our biggest dillema is that our coming is dependent on Geddy not being in heat during the get-together.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Lego, you might want to check out the other meet up which is actually IN Ontario


----------



## Lego&Jacub

GoldenLover84 said:


> Lego, you might want to check out the other meet up which is actually IN Ontario


That one is already a consideration... we're not opposed to multiple meetups


----------



## Ninde'Gold

okie dokie  just making sure you knew about the other one  lol.

I can't make it to either unless they decide to change the date for the ontario one.


----------



## marshab1

Put me down as a possible. It is only a few hours from me so it would be perfect. So I am going to try. My only problem at this point is I am unemployed at the moment and looking for a job so I won't know about getting time off until I get that new job. So for me a weekend would probably be better.


----------



## monomer

I would be happy to change it to a weekend if that's what works best for most. Right now the way I see it is... "I'm going to the beach with my dog, Hey anybody want come?" I'm thinking it would be just a short drive for anyone living in Michigan... and this forum has a lot of Michiganders (and you outta state folks quit laughing, that's really is what we call ourselves!). We have at least 10 'currently active' Forum members from within the state alone. I'm assuming it being a Sunday people are just a little slow to respond yet... we shall see.

But no matter what happens... we are still going to the beach! Who else wants to come?


----------



## marshab1

I travel to NC several times a year to go to the ocean. Our friends and the new people we meet each year down there can not believe that we drive 14 hours to get there. Most of them drive 1 - 2 hours to get to the beach and it is a once a year type of thing because it is such a long drive. When I tell them that we drive that far to go to a different mall or some other stupid reason. They think we are nuts. When I tell them that Michiganders are known for buying cottages and driving 4 hours north on Friday after work and 4 hours south on Sunday every weekend to get there (and that's when it doesn't take 6 or 7). They are convinced I'm lying. 

I can't wait to tell them I'm driving 3 hours so that Tinkerbell can have a play date! I must be a true Michigander.


----------



## monomer

marshab1 said:


> ...When I tell them that Michiganders are known for buying cottages and driving 4 hours north on Friday after work and 4 hours south on Sunday every weekend to get there (and that's when it doesn't take 6 or 7). They are convinced I'm lying...


WOW! You just described the last 10 years of our life... up until we sold the cottage in the U.P. back in fall 2005... I swear, we were going up there 20 times a year.


----------



## marshab1

Just proves that we just need to wait for the Michiganders to come online they won't have a problem driving to Muskegon.


----------



## FranH

We should be in Muskegon the weekend of June 30 for Summer Celebration. Our schedule is just getting confirmed for the summer. I had no idea there was a dog beach in Muskegon. Weekdays would be ok with us, too.


----------



## GoldenGratitude

We would be interested...we're in Toledo Ohio so it's not too bad of a drive. I'm not positive about it yet, we will also have our new addition to consider by then (due to be born the end of this month) but he should be close to 4months old by then and will have all his shots. I think that a weekend would work out better for us since hubby may be starting an new job soon. 

Actually we love Lake Michigan and we tried to make vacation plans last summer to go to Muskegon and then to Grand Mere State Park since that is one of the few Michigan State parks that dogs are allowed on the beach. While I found a hotel that would allow dogs close to Grand Mere, I was having a very difficult time finding one around Muskegon. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## monomer

Okay so... this is it!

*PLACE: Muskegon Dog Beach*

*DATE: July 21 (or 22)* (Make note... That is the *weekend!*) 
July 22 (a Sunday) will be the 'alternate' day in case of really bad weather on Saturday July 21.



GoldenGratitude if you give me a couple of days I'll do a search to locate some dog friendly places to stay at. Any particular requirements? or special requests? How far, distance-wise are you willing to drive from the motel/hotel to get to the state park?
Have you checked _recently_ about dogs being allowed on the beach, because a lot has change in just the last two years here in western Michigan and the "NO DOGS ON BEACHES" signs are up everywhere and is now being rigorously enforced with $100 fines. That's actually one reason we now drive almost 100-miles to take Sidney to the dog beach in Muskegon.


----------



## monomer

FranH said:


> We should be in Muskegon the weekend of June 30 for Summer Celebration. Our schedule is just getting confirmed for the summer. I had no idea there was a dog beach in Muskegon. Weekdays would be ok with us, too.


Great! I hope the weekend will work just as well for you. I changed it because I'm thinking most of the more local folks probably have jobs... I keep forgetting that since I teach and have the summers off. I know you guys do art/crafts shows which are mostly weekend events so, that's why I'm asking if it will still work for you.

I had heard about the dog beach in Muskegon and just how great it was for a couple of years but whenever I asked for directions, all I got was some 'fuzzy' description with no specifics until last Spring when I met a woman at the dog park who said, "Just remember Sherman's march to the sea!" You know, the Civil War general? Well, evidently he marched to the sea somewhere during that war...  Anyway the meaning is... take Sherman Blvd to the very end, where you then turn into Bronson Park and park. Then just walk down the boardwalk through the dunes down to DOG BEACH! It's a nice stretch of beach ideal for dogs... its somewhat shallow for a long ways out and the waves are usually gentle unless there are strong on-shore winds (like 25+MPH) in which case it can get really choppy... it doesn't stop Sidney but the blowing sand makes it 'un-fun' for the humans. If we have such a day then we can 'call it' for the alternate day instead. We went to the beach over a dozen times last summer and fall and only experienced two really windy days (one was in fall)... its a perfect place for meeting nice dog-loving people, socializing and strolling up and down the beach and doing water-retrieving and to do human with dog swimming... it actually freaks Sidney out to see me swimming next to him, he actually tries to get away from me... I think maybe I splash too much.


----------



## GoldenGratitude

monomer said:


> GoldenGratitude if you give me a couple of days I'll do a search to locate some dog friendly places to stay at. Any particular requirements? or special requests? How far, distance-wise are you willing to drive from the motel/hotel to get to the state park?
> Have you checked _recently_ about dogs being allowed on the beach, because a lot has change in just the last two years here in western Michigan and the "NO DOGS ON BEACHES" signs are up everywhere and is now being rigorously enforced with $100 fines. That's actually one reason we now drive almost 100-miles to take Sidney to the dog beach in Muskegon.


Yup, I researched it last summer and Grand Meres was the ONLY one I found that was dog friendly along Lake Michigan. Our area (Lower Michigan/Northern Ohio) just does not seem real dog friendly. I used several websites and even paid to join one that was suppose to provide lists of dog friendly hotels but I started going through the lists and most places I called didn't let dogs stay. That was the main reason I gave up. Last year I looked a bit further away from Muskegon but if that is our main destination this year I'd like to be maybe 30 mins. at the most away from the beach. I'm sure there will be others interested in accomodations also. Thanks for your help.


----------



## GoldenGratitude

Here is the link for Grand Meres State Park... I just looked and it still says dogs are allowed on the beach. I've never been there so I don't know what it is like but it sure looks beautiful.

ParkList


----------



## FranH

I just looked at our tentative summer schedule and it seems we are off the weekend of July 21. One of our largest shows of the year is the weekend before (Plymouth Art in the Park). It would be a great way to take off some time and play with the dogs. 

Grand Meres is closer to us, but it really doesn't matter. I do know the closer you get to Chicago, the more weekenders. The Lake Michigan beaches get very crowded.

Ya think Michigan is ready for this?? (photo is from our Sea of Goldens Jupiter Beach meetup)
http://photos2.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/1/3/b/9/event_1025049.jpeg


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Yay... hope we can come!


----------



## monomer

GoldenGratitude said:


> Yup, I researched it last summer and Grand Meres was the ONLY one I found that was dog friendly along Lake Michigan. Our area (Lower Michigan/Northern Ohio) just does not seem real dog friendly. I used several websites and even paid to join one that was suppose to provide lists of dog friendly hotels but I started going through the lists and most places I called didn't let dogs stay. That was the main reason I gave up. Last year I looked a bit further away from Muskegon but if that is our main destination this year I'd like to be maybe 30 mins. at the most away from the beach. I'm sure there will be others interested in accomodations also. Thanks for your help.


Here's some links I found doing a 'minute' search...

The larger listing for Michigan... Only Michigan Pet Friendly Hotels and Motels
Grand Haven... 1Click Pet Hotels Booking Engine
Grand Haven Michigan pet friendly hotels, dog pet friendly hotel Grand Haven MI, Holiday Inn Grand Haven Spring Lake

About 4 miles from dog beach in Muskegon... DogFriendly.com's Travel Guide: Super 8 Muskegon

They rent dog friendly cabins... DogFriendly.com's Travel Guide: Back Forty Ranch

Check out all these places near Grand Mere State Park... Southwestern Michigan Pet-Friendly Lodging


If you can drive just a little further like from Grand Rapids (40-miles) or Holland (35-miles) that would open up many, many more dog-friendly motel choices... plus if you are in Grand Rapids you can visit the ShaggyPines dog park in Ada (that's the one we belong to... it was voted #3 in the country).


----------



## monomer

FranH said:


> ...Ya think Michigan is ready for this?? (photo is from our Sea of Goldens Jupiter Beach meetup)
> http://photos2.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/1/3/b/9/event_1025049.jpeg


Why are they on leashes??? Our Goldens don't need no 'stinking' leashes! 
Actually the Dog Beach at Muskegon is really cool... fresh water means the dogs can drink all they want and the beach has some kinda machine that combs the sands daily to pick up poop and anything else... I've never actually seen these machines but people have told me about them and I've seen the tracks they leave in the sand... that thing must be gigantic judging by the size of the tire tracks it leaves behind. Muskegon has some of the cleanest beaches with very white even granulated sand... and I think the 'dog' part of the beach is nicer than over on the 'people' side.


----------



## FranH

Only a couple were on leashes. It's a totally off lease beach.


----------



## marshab1

I just put it on the calendar. So count us in!


----------



## MAIZEANDBLUE

marshab1 said:


> I just put it on the calendar. So count us in!


Thanx Marshab1 for the invite here...Hello Everyone I'm out of Grand Rapids.We just got two puppies so i'm learning learning as much as i can fast  We have a siberian husky already who is a master at the art of trying to escape,he loves jumping fences has alot of energy.All 3 dogs love each other and our Husky seems happy to have some new friends.
I think having a get together is a neat idea,The place in grandhaven(hotel) i have been to it's nice....really anything on the lake is nice! Grandhaven,Muskegan,southhaven,holland,upnorth if your looking for less people and more of a nature relaxing getaway.Saugatuk(sp?) is another good one.When we're you thinking of doing this?we do alot of camping during the summer i love to fish ,and have camp fires sooo we'll take the motorhome out for a week or two during the summer.








[/IMG]










[/IMG]









[/IMG]

My Son Kieran who will be 6 May 28th:wavey: 








[/IMG]
:curtain: Blue trying to eat while mommy is taking way too many pictures








[/IMG]
My husband Tom and myself:wavey: Ok now I will stop with the pictures


----------



## Lego&Jacub

monomer said:


> Okay so... this is it!
> 
> *PLACE: Muskegon Dog Beach*
> 
> *DATE: July 21 (or 22)* (Make note... That is the *weekend!*)
> July 22 (a Sunday) will be the 'alternate' day in case of really bad weather on Saturday July 21.



This is what has been planned so far.


----------



## GoldenGratitude

I will start checking out the hotels you suggested this weekend and keep people informed as to what I find out. Holland and Grand Haven are areas that I was checking out last year (wanted to start at Muskegon Dog Park and work our way down to Grand Meres) so I will check out those places again. 

I wasn't suggesting changing the meeting place to Grand Meres just giving people information since there's not alot of beaches around here to take our dogs to.


----------



## GoldenGratitude

MAIZEANDBLUE said:


> Thanx Marshab1 for the invite here...Hello Everyone I'm out of Grand Rapids.We just got two puppies so i'm learning learning as much as i can fast  We have a siberian husky already who is a master at the art of trying to escape,he loves jumping fences has alot of energy.




That's funny...we had Huskies for years and yes, I think it's in them naturally to be escape artists. Still love the breed - yours is absolutely beautiful. We got our first golden because we wanted an inside dog (the huskies always preferred outside no matter how hard we tried to change that) plus people think that goldens shed alot....nothing compared to a husky!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I'm so crushed right now. I have been looking forward to this get-together since february. Now it appears that we can't go. What are the odds that my brother would schedule a family BBQ the same weekend???? But he did... and we all live 3 hours apart, and he wouldn't forgive me/us if we didn't show.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Yea!!! My brother has to cancel his BBQ... so as long as Geddy is good to go then so are we!!! I'm soo excited to meet other goldens, golden parents and to try Geddy at the beach... I just know she's gonna love it. 

But... does anyone know if this is still on... just to be sure before we book a room?


----------



## marshab1

I'm hoping so as I'm planning on it. Not booking a room as of yet since we may stay at a friend's house. Or possibly try camping with the dog.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

marshab1 said:


> I'm hoping so as I'm planning on it. Not booking a room as of yet since we may stay at a friend's house. Or possibly try camping with the dog.


Marsha... do you know if there is camping available at the place where this is being held? We just bought a tent... so that would be perfect for us!


----------



## Baileysmom

Here is a pet-friendly campground not too far away.

DogFriendly.com's Travel Guide: P.J. Hoffmaster State Park


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm still trying to get people together in Ontario if anyone's interested.... but it seems no one is... LOL.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

thanks Baileysmom!! Unfortunately, I took a look and it appears to me that they are all booked up for that weekend.


----------



## marshab1

I'm thinking that there are several private campgrounds. The state parks are usually pretty filled up on the weekends. I used to have a website that listed most of th private campgrounds in MI...now to find it.


----------



## monomer

Hey you guys! still planning on coming?

I've been away for a little while doing really important stuff... but I'm still gonna be at the dog beach two weeks from yesterday. I will provide explicit directions for anyone planning on joining me, the wife, Sidney and little Sophie. Also another viable option if the beach is not enough is to go over to the Dog Star Ranch. Its a private 50-acre dog park with two 2-acre ponds as well as woods, open areas, shaded grassy areas, etc. (and there is an amusement park a quarter-mile down the road if you have more thrill seeking family members accompaning... its called Michigan Adventure).

We could even go over to PetSmart and freak the store employees out by showing up with a bunch of Goldens... all wanting the 'free treats' at the cashier counter.

So, who again is planning on making it? If you want a general idea of where it is... just do a map-quest for "Muskegon, Michigan" and locate Sherman Blvd... follow it to the very end and you're at the dog beach. As a nice old lady who was giving me directions once told me, "All you gotta do is remember Sherman's march to the sea!"... yeah, its a Civil War era reference thing, I saw it on the History Channel once.


----------



## marshab1

Yes still planning on it. Can't wait!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

ah man... I reeeeeeally want to come... but I'm not sure we're gonna be able to. I *think* that Geddy might be coming into season :doh:


----------



## marshab1

Lego&Jacub said:


> ah man... I reeeeeeally want to come... but I'm not sure we're gonna be able to. I *think* that Geddy might be coming into season :doh:


I'm thinking an "in season" female on an off leash dog beach might not be advised.:agree:

I don't think they allow any of that x-rated stuff since it's a public beach:


----------



## monomer

A couple of months ago, I met a young couple on the beach with the sweetest pit-bull 'in heat'... believe me, it was unmistakeable, she was REALLY in heat. Sidney didn't know what to make of the smells but he sure was curious.

So far its Fran and Marsha and my gang... anybody else wanna come?
Bump!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

marshab1 said:


> I'm thinking an "in season" female on an off leash dog beach might not be advised.:agree:
> 
> I don't think they allow any of that x-rated stuff since it's a public beach:


oh I wouldn't bring Geddy if she was in heat. I just meant that perhaps she's not... we're not sure if she's in the beginning stage or not, as we've never had to experience it before. But we'll know soon enough... 

And if we can't make it then I sure hope everyone posts LOTS and LOTS of pics!! :


----------



## Lego&Jacub

monomer said:


> A couple of months ago, I met a young couple on the beach with the sweetest pit-bull 'in heat'... believe me, it was unmistakeable, she was REALLY in heat. Sidney didn't know what to make of the smells but he sure was curious.
> 
> So far its Fran and Marsha and my gang... anybody else wanna come?
> Bump!


hahaha... I assume that Sidney is altered?? Otherwise I'm sure he'd know what to do!!


----------



## Penny'smom

Is the event still on? We'll be in the area that weekend.


----------



## monomer

Penny'smom said:


> Is the event still on? We'll be in the area that weekend.


You bet!!!! I will be there along with my wife and our two Goldens. Nothing formal, very low-keyed... just some GRF members and their dogs getting together. I really think... check that... I KNOW it will be a lot of fun to meet each other and our dogs. The dogs are what we all have in common... well, that and this forum. So what da ya think? Wanna come and join us?


----------



## Penny'smom

We will definitely try. We need to find a place to camp with our 'bus' and all the state parks are filled. I'm checking the private campgrounds now. Not holding out much hope though because it's a weekend in July....the most popular time to be near the Lake.


----------



## FranH

Too bad there aren't dog parks in central Michigan (with water). It would be alot more convenient for traveling and lodging/camping.


----------



## monomer

Lego&Jacub said:


> ...And if we can't make it then I sure hope everyone posts LOTS and LOTS of pics!! :


But you do realize that will mean you miss the *FIRST ever *Annual GRF Meet-up in the mid-west or anywhere else in the whole world for that matter... THE VERY FIRST ONE EVER!!!!  All you will have are some stupid old pics to look at.:banghead: Why not put Geddy into a bathing suit?:scratchch Why I'll bet even diapers would work... hey, how about Huggies? (with a hole cut for the tail)

Oh, and BUMP!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

monomer said:


> But you do realize that will mean you miss the *FIRST ever *Annual GRF Meet-up in the mid-west or anywhere else in the whole world for that matter... THE VERY FIRST ONE EVER!!!!  All you will have are some stupid old pics to look at.:banghead: Why not put Geddy into a bathing suit?:scratchch Why I'll bet even diapers would work... hey, how about Huggies? (with a hole cut for the tail)
> 
> Oh, and BUMP!


hahahah Monomer... trust me I've got my fingers crossed that we can go!! And don't tempt me about coming while she's in heat... I might actually show up with bitches britches on her and then what a party we'd have LOL :doh:


----------



## FranH

monomer said:


> But you do realize that will mean you miss the *FIRST ever *Annual GRF Meet-up in the mid-west or anywhere else in the whole world for that matter... THE VERY FIRST ONE EVER!!!!  All you will have are some stupid old pics to look at.:banghead: Why not put Geddy into a bathing suit?:scratchch Why I'll bet even diapers would work... hey, how about Huggies? (with a hole cut for the tail)
> 
> Oh, and BUMP!


WE had Holly at the dog park once and didn't have a clue that she was about to go into heat. EVERY male dog was following her.....to the point that there was some serious growling between the males. This was a couple of weeks before there was any swelling/blood. We left very quickly...and returned about a month later

I would not recommend bringing a dog in heat to a public park.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Ok I missed this post, I would come too, not to far for me to drive and meet some of you lovely people and fur balls
is it still July 21, at Muskegon, MI?


----------



## monomer

Heidi36oh said:


> Ok I missed this post, I would come too, not to far for me to drive and meet some of you lovely people and fur balls
> is it still July 21, at Muskegon, MI?


YES! YES! YES!!!!!

I actually started this thread back in the middle of January, when we were knee deep in snow and chilled to the bone. All I could think about was summer... and its finally come! I'd planned on this thing since the winter but have only just recently revived this thread from the 'archives' (actually others have been posting to it from time-to-time). I keep "bumping" this thread back to the top to get a little more exposure for it... so other members, such as yourself, will click on it out of curiosity and like the idea and then say they'd like to come! And hey, I guess its working!

Help me keep "re-bumping" this thread and we'll see if we can't get even more forum members to show up...


PLACE: Norman F Kruse park in Muskegon, that's in Michigan... AKA "the dog beach"

LOCATION: On the left at the very end of Sherman Blvd. You walk down the wooden walkway (decking with lots of stairs) and its the quarter of a mile section of the beach to the right. Its the part with the dogs running around. I'll try to take some pictures when we go there this week and post them along with better directions.

TIME: July 21... that's a Saturday. However if the weather is 'scary', like with lightening/thunder, huge choppy waves or a sand storm (in other words no fun), then July 22 will be the alternate date. I'll be monitoring the weather as that weekend approaches so as to get a better idea of the need to use the alternate date and provide some adequate notice via this thread.

Oh yeah... BUMP!


----------



## Heidi36oh

monomer said:


> YES! YES! YES!!!!!
> 
> I actually started this thread back in the middle of January, when we were knee deep in snow and chilled to the bone. All I could think about was summer... and its finally come! I'd planned on this thing since the winter but have only just recently revived this thread from the 'archives' (actually others have been posting to it from time-to-time). I keep "bumping" this thread back to the top to get a little more exposure for it... so other members, such as yourself, will click on it out of curiosity and like the idea and then say they'd like to come! And hey, I guess its working!
> 
> Help me keep "re-bumping" this thread and we'll see if we can't get even more forum members to show up...
> 
> 
> PLACE: Norman F Kruse park in Muskegon... AKA "the dog beach"
> 
> LOCATION: On the left at the very end of Sherman Blvd. You walk down the wooden walkway (decking with lots of stairs) and its the quarter of a mile section of the beach to the right. Its the part with the dogs running around. I'll try to take some pictures when we go there this week and post them along with better directions.
> 
> TIME: July 21... that's a Saturday. However if the weather is 'scary', like with lightening/thunder, huge choppy waves or a sand storm (in other words no fun), then July 22 will be the alternate date. I'll be monitoring the weather as that weekend approaches so as to get a better idea of the need to use the alternated date and provide some adequate notice.
> 
> Oh yeah... BUMP!


ok got it, I can stay at my daughters house that weekend,they live in Lima so we're set.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

FranH said:


> WE had Holly at the dog park once and didn't have a clue that she was about to go into heat. EVERY male dog was following her.....to the point that there was some serious growling between the males. This was a couple of weeks before there was any swelling/blood. We left very quickly...and returned about a month later
> 
> I would not recommend bringing a dog in heat to a public park.



No worries Fran... if I think that Geddy is in heat then we will not be coming. I was only joshing above... as I'm sure Monomer was. I could have sworn that perhaps Geddy was going into heat a few days ago... but now you wouldn't think so. No smell, no obvious signs really. I've been "wondering" if she's in heat for a few months, as I'm sure everyone on the board will attest to lol. I'm sure everyone will be delleriously (sp?) happy once she's actually done with it so that they don't have to keep reading about me wondering haha.


----------



## FranH

Lego&Jacub said:


> No worries Fran... if I think that Geddy is in heat then we will not be coming. I was only joshing above... as I'm sure Monomer was. I could have sworn that perhaps Geddy was going into heat a few days ago... but now you wouldn't think so. No smell, no obvious signs really. I've been "wondering" if she's in heat for a few months, as I'm sure everyone on the board will attest to lol. I'm sure everyone will be delleriously (sp?) happy once she's actually done with it so that they don't have to keep reading about me wondering haha.


You guys crack me up.......here I'm worried about a golden in heat at a beach park:doh:


----------



## monomer

Fran you should know by now I almost NEVER use smilies in my postings (aside from the winky guy)... We was just having some fun...

And thank you guys for continuing to BUMP this thread back into the top 10... more exposure. Just try and pace your postings


----------



## monomer

Penny'smom said:


> We will definitely try. We need to find a place to camp with our 'bus' and all the state parks are filled. I'm checking the private campgrounds now. Not holding out much hope though because it's a weekend in July....the most popular time to be near the Lake.


How's your search going? Any luck finding a suitable campground yet?

Are you just intending to come up for this or is this just part of a larger vacation plan? Do you have to be on or near the Lake? Or is a half hours drive okay?

If I know a little more about your intentions maybe I can help you find something that'll work or offer you some suggestions.


And... BUMP! yet again...


----------



## marshab1

And I'm going to bump yet again.

As of right now we are just planning to come for the day. Tinkerbell loves to ride in the car and if we can handle a 15 hour trip with her 3 hours is nothing!


----------



## monomer

We had a fantastic 4-hours yesterday at the Muskegon dog park (Dog Star Ranch)... there was just a very friendly, fun group of people and dogs. Though I was really planning on going to the dog beach after to take pictures, we (me and the dogs) were just too pooped (and pooped-out ) to bother to go the extra 10-miles to the beach. Little Sophie will now swim out more than a hundred feet... out into the middle of these 2-acre ponds to greet Sidney on his way back in from a retrieve. However, I don't know how well she would do in waves... yet... Probably some time in the next few days I WILL go to the dog beach and get some pictures.

If after the dog beach anyone wants to go to the check out the Dog Star Ranch, we could go but your dog will need to be "temperament tested" which costs all of $10 (just once) and then there is an $8 fee for the day. It really is a pretty neat place.

Hey Marsha... I just checked, its only 2-hours and 15-minutes but since its all freeway for you, I'll just bet you could do it in under 2-hours (and that's figuring with one quick rest-stop). Coming right back at ya... RE-BUMP!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Oh I'm getting really excited... I'd love to meet Sidney & Sophie... and see Tink again... and meet all the other dogs & people too!! So far Geddy seems perfectly normal... so here's hoping that she holds out until "after" next weekend =)


----------



## monomer

It's only 8 days away now! Take her to a dog park and let the males there tell you her condition 

BUMPITY-BUMP!


----------



## FranH

Any time frame or itinerary being discussed for next Saturday? I may have a neighborhood get-together Saturday night that I have to get back to.


----------



## monomer

Well Fran... judging from the early hour of your posting, you must rise with the chickens. Farm girl? 

Your question is a good one, so we should probably pin it down now, huh... 

It takes us an hour and a half to get there. My wife is an early morning person (I'm the opposite... surprise!) ... so... I guess we will leave early (my wife rules in these matters)... like 9AM... hey, that's really early for me!!!! So I figure we'll get there 'round about 10:30 or so. I typically never leave (dogpark or beach) in under 3-hours and have often stayed for 5-hours. So I'm figuring we should be there until at least 3 in the afternoon.

Bottomline then is if you get there between the hours of 10:30AM and 3PM, I will get to met you.

Everyone, how does that sound? This gonna work for you? ...Fran?

BUMP!


EDIT: After careful consideration let me revise that to 11AM to 3PM though we may be there longer.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

That works for me... as it will be a 3 hour drive for us... given a nice clean entry thru customs. And if we do get to come, chances are that we will be hangining around after 3 pm.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

This sounds like some real fun! Sure wish we could make it but hubby leaves for his fishing trip in Canada on the 20th and I can't drive all that way alone with the 2 nut cases nudging my head the whole way! Plus, Jazz gets carsick so someone would have to be with me to hold the bag under her chin!:yuck:We are in the southwest suburbs of Chicago. Sigh --- maybe next year!:crossfing

Jazzys Mom


----------



## monomer

Jazzys Mom said:


> This sounds like some real fun! Sure wish we could make it but hubby leaves for his fishing trip in Canada on the 20th and I can't drive all that way alone with the 2 nut cases nudging my head the whole way! Plus, Jazz gets carsick so someone would have to be with me to hold the bag under her chin!:yuck:We are in the southwest suburbs of Chicago. Sigh --- maybe next year!:crossfing
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Maybe next year???? But that would be the SECOND annual GRF meet-up in the mid-west! This IS the very FIRST annual GRF meet-up ever in the whole universe!!! It's sooooo special...

Oak Forest is not that far away... 170-miles and about a 2-1/2 hour driving time... (I just map searched it). How about doggie 'tranquilizers'?... like Benedryl, it sure knocks me out for about 3-hours. And you won't need to give them anything on the way home  ... Oh, I'm pretty sure they will be sleeping all the way back home and then some.

It sure would be nice to have you guys join us... please think about it...


----------



## monomer

The dog beach is call the Norman F Kruse park... formerly known as Bronson Park if you are using an older map. I'm not completely sure when the name change happen but it was fairly recently, like maybe in the last year. The following posts will contain some pictures to help guide everyone to the dog beach...


----------



## TheHooch

You guys have fun. I'm jealous. Sounds like you all will have a great time.

Hooch


----------



## monomer

These first set of pictures have you approaching the END of Sherman Blvd. As you can see the road has a STOP sign straight ahead and a 90 degree right-hand turn... DO NOT turn, that is leaving Sherman Blvd and going to the HUMAN'S beach... bah!!!! You proceed to the STOP sign and be careful, cause traffic approaching from your right do NOT have a STOP sign and so... they won't be stopping! Immediately as you cross through the intersection look directly to your left and you will see a wooden sign saying WELCOME, NORMAN F KRUSE PARK... take that left drive into the 'woods' and follow it. You will then come to a fork (sorta) just veer to the left and you will see a parking lot with the start of some wooden decking and signs about dogs... you're there, so now just find a place to park your car.


----------



## monomer

You can read the signs if you want... they just tell you that once on the dog beach your dog must be near you and under control when off-leash. There is a loooong story about these new rules but I can tell you about it when you get there. Just follow the wooden walkway down to the beach. When you arrive at the bottom you can pick up a "Mutt-Mitt" or two and stay to the right of the fencing... the dog beach is everything to the right of that fencing. This too is a new development which I will fill you guys in on later... it has to do with trying to satisfy one individual curmudgeon on the city council who would like see the dog beach disappear. Grrrr!!!


----------



## monomer

TheHooch said:


> You guys have fun. I'm jealous. Sounds like you all will have a great time.
> 
> Hooch


Hey maybe you guys could organize one this winter around the Christmas/New Years timeframe... and we could attend... Believe me, that time of year we need some place warm to go even if its just for a few days.


----------



## monomer

Looking up the beach, looking down the beach, looking over the shoulder... Sophie meets some friends... Sophie getting ready to take a dip... Sidney is the 'head' in the water closest to Sophie and a red Golden named Sparty is the 'head' further back.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

How was the water Monomer??? So far it looks like we'll be attending the get-together. 

P.S. anyone staying overnight?


----------



## monomer

Lego&Jacub said:


> How was the water Monomer??? ...


Real funny you should ask...
The sky was partly cloudy with the sun peeking in and out... there was a nice steady on-shore breeze (5-mph or so). The water felt cold on my feet as I kicked my shoes off and waded in up to my ankles and calfs. After a while I got to running up and down the shoreline with Sophie right at my side, she was running, jumping, yipping and a barking all the way. I was running just at the edge of the water about ankle deep when suddenly I ran into a rather large dip in the sand under the water... my big toe curls under CRUNCH! then "OUCH!" and I fall head first into the water with a wave crashing on to my head... fortunately I missed falling on top of Sophie, who thought all this was big fun and immediately took advantage by jumping on me and licking my head... all the while I was writhing in pain as it felt like I'd broken my big toe. Eventually I recovered but was completely soaked... NOW the 5-mph breeze felt absolutely icy and the sun decided just then to slip behind some clouds and stay there for quite some time. So to answer your innocent question of "How was the water?"... **** cold. I then decided to really walk into the water, like up to my hips and little Sophie just swam alongside me gliding over the waves... after a short while the water actually began to feel warm and I didn't want to get out into the cold breeze.


Lego&Jacub said:


> ...anyone staying overnight?


If anyone is, they can come over to our house on Sunday and play with our backyard agility equipment and cruise our rails-to-trails system and stroll the river walk at the park. We actually have a campground in our little town... and I do mean LITTLE... both the town and the campground. There is a free music event called "Jazz In The Park" every Friday evening with REAL musicians, where people bring lawn chairs or sit on the grass to enjoy the music. There's usually also another event on Saturday either in the park or downtown... more music or art or a movie. Real small town stuff. Anyway, if anyone is planning on staying over-night, we could still do some stuff together on Sunday if it sounds like it might be fun... just a thought.


----------



## HarrisHarry

*I will be attending*

Hello Monomer, Me and my boy will be there Saturday, I can't wait, and neither can Harris. It look like a blast, swimming and meeting all the other goldens!! How many people/goldens do you think will be there?


----------



## monomer

HarrisHarry said:


> Hello Monomer, Me and my boy will be there Saturday, I can't wait, and neither can Harris. It look like a blast, swimming and meeting all the other goldens!! How many people/goldens do you think will be there?


Yeah!!!!!!

Actually I don't really know. This is the very first one, ever... so its kinda hard to predict numbers but I'm definitely sure there will be at least 7 members (+ some family members) showing up. We are the pioneers. I'm thinking there will probably be others who will show on Saturday but have not formally committed themselves in a post or by PM or emailed me as of yet... this is fine. And there are some others who committed very early in the year but haven't been on the forum in weeks... I will try to PM them just to let them know its THIS SATURDAY if they are still interested. I figure the very first of 'anything' is always small in numbers... but once a precedence has been set and a core of members established and bonded through such an event, this mid-west GRF Annual Meet-up will grow in the coming years. Anyway, glad you guys can make it...


----------



## monomer

I'd like to add that if all the parking is full in that one lot you can circle around and take the fork that went to the right to another parking lot. However you will have to walk a little further, either taking the black-top to the other parking lot or you can walk on the wooden decking to take a more scenic route back to the beach entrance.

BUMP!


----------



## TheHooch

monomer said:


> Hey maybe you guys could organize one this winter around the Christmas/New Years timeframe... and we could attend... Believe me, that time of year we need some place warm to go even if its just for a few days.


It will definitely still be warm around here at Christmas. LOL Hopefully not 83 like last Christmas though.

Hooch


----------



## marshab1

Lego&Jacub said:


> How was the water Monomer??? So far it looks like we'll be attending the get-together.
> 
> P.S. anyone staying overnight?


We've decided not to at this point. We'd have to camp, money is a little tight. But have never attempted to sleep in a tent with Tinkerbell...and since it's only about 2 hours we figure we could just drive back.


----------



## monomer

78F... lower humidity... partly sunny... hopefully light off-shore breezes... fish will be swimming and birds will be singing... well, it'll probably be seagulls squawking over a dead fish but it will still be a fun time! And all are welcome...

BUMP!


----------



## monomer

The lastest forecast...
The high for the day is expected to be 75F... light northerly breezes 5-15MPH... low humidity... partly cloudy. Perfect for the dogs however I'm bringing along a light jacket and long pants just in case... yeah, I can be a wimp sometimes. I can't believe this is a Michagan summer... its going to be great!

BUMP!


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Sounds like we will have a great time
see you in the am
Kimberly


----------



## monomer

Shouldn't you be asleep by now... you live a lot further away from Muskegon than we do... AND I'm going to bed NOW!


----------



## GoldRocksMom

and your "old"
I get two to four hours every night!
see ya tomorrow


----------



## marshab1

I'm just getting home. Had to go get the new Harry Potter book. 

And I just wanted to check and see if anything had changed.


----------



## FranH

We should be there around 11:30am. My south Florida toes will not be touching that cold Lake Michigan water! On the other hand, my girls love water.....regardless of the temps


----------



## monomer

Not to worry Fran, my dogs (Sidney especially) will bring the water to you.... (Shake!)

Marsh, can you tell us the ending? 

GoldRocksMom... your 4-hours of sleep is over... time to wake up!


----------



## marshab1

We're up! We'll be on the road in about 20 minutes. Looks like lots of lane closures on the way over.

Can't tell ya the ending. I refused to even open it until tonight. Otherwise...I wouldn't make it today!

See ya soon


----------



## marshab1

Oh and don't mention the cold water. My daughter has no clue. But she did just et back from teh beach in NC where the ocean temp was about 84 degrees...Lake Michigan is going to be a shock.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

*Have a wonderful visit and a safe trip!*​


----------

